
The Bad Writing Contest (2008) - paulsutter
http://www.denisdutton.com/bad_writing.htm
======
bantygaz
this is kind of like a bunch of liberal arts majors reading extremely cutting
edge physics or mathematics papers and laughing to themselves how it "doesn't
make any sense".

